
FDA Nominee Called for DEA to Stop Policing Pain Care - freedomben
https://www.painnewsnetwork.org/stories/2017/3/10/fda-nominee-called-for-dea-to-stop-policing-pain-care
======
k_sh
The headline had me boiling- I was born in Alabama, where there are 1.2 opioid
prescriptions per person[1], so the opioid epidemic hits hard for me.

After reading the article, I was less shocked. Sounds like he wants to
demilitarize, if you will, the regulation of opioid pain medication, by having
HHS handle it instead.

Doesn't sound terrible to me.

[1] [http://altoday.com/archives/12429-alabama-no-1-america-
presc...](http://altoday.com/archives/12429-alabama-no-1-america-prescription-
opioid-use)

~~~
freedomben
Yeah I agree. His arguments made a lot of sense to me.

